# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Вопрос про вайшнавские издательства

## vasilii

Харе Кришна, дорогие форумчане!

Подскажите, пожалуйста, кто знает, вайшнавские издательства, с контактами если можно :-). Нужно издать книгу о Кришне. Благодарю за помощь!

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

http://www.philbook.org/

----------


## vasilii

Да, спасибо, это знаю. Может быть, Вы знаете ещё издательства?

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Уже издали? У меня есть книжное издательство. Спишемся: contato@amiga.su

----------


## Bhishma das

Всего два?
Негусто чой-то!  :smilies:

----------


## Bhishma das

Без ложной скромности могу заявить, что у меня есть богатый опыт издания книг в индивидуальном порядке.
Но, признаюсь честно, это очень хлопотное дело.

----------


## Bhishma das

> http://www.philbook.org/


По непроверенным и неподтвержденным данным, данное издательство просит заказчика оплатить печать тиража издания.
По крайней мере, так было несколько лет назад.

----------


## vasilii

Напишите пожалуйста свой емайл, с вами свяжется человек по этому вопросу. Спасибо!

----------

